# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Makerbot Mini Part Out

## dasaint80

Hey Guys,

I have a Makerbot Mini that I'm parting out.
I have everything except the* Smart Extruder* and *Ribbon Cable*.

you can PM me for what parts you want/need?

Thanks,

Steve

----------

